# i am new at this please help



## drof6554 (May 17, 2009)

hello i just bought a 200 gallon tank. i want to start up a salt water tank and do not no nothing about what i need meaning everything . i need help thanks john


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey John welcome, and congrats on your 200 gallon tank! When you say nothing, do you literally mean nothing? First of all you are going to have to begin to read a lot. I am also new to the hobby and not just long ago I was in the same shoes you are in but with a 75 gallon. You can see the evolution of my tank if u wish 
http://www.fishforum.com/saltwater-fish-pictures-videos/my-new-75g-tank-22900/

also here are a few others that may be of great help 

http://www.fishforum.com/saltwater-fish-pictures-videos/pasfurs-180-reef-build-21979/

and

http://www.fishforum.com/saltwater-fish-pictures-videos/kellsindells-build-19093/

If you have any questions feel free to private message me!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Reading the above thread links will be great help. However, the important thing to keep in mind as you read and learn is one simple concept. The basic principles that dictate saltwater aquarium care are most easily met by using live rock, live sand, and a protein skimmer as the only methods of filtration. 

After the setup, over the long haul, your biggest concern will be in testing nitrate, alkalinity, and calcium. These principles differ greatly from freshwater and you need to become familiar with how each are important in the marine aquarium.


----------



## drof6554 (May 17, 2009)

thank you very much sorry took so long i poasted pics in my profile that is the start just got it into the wall now i think i have to start of with the sand? any suggestions? i want it to be white sand i think?


----------



## drof6554 (May 17, 2009)

i am also tring to get use to this forum lol


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Just looked at the picture... you're going to really have a lot of fun with this project. Very cool. This would be a good time to think about plumbing and sump placement.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

.. you just bought the cheapest thing. lol

IMO your going to want to do more research before moving foward. way more research on anything and everything. a good months worth minimum but theres never a time limit on what can be learned. 

is this going to be a reef or fowlr? it would be wise to look in your area for a local reefing club. these are great to meet people, learn things and find equipment cheap. empty the bank on a quality skimmer. take your time and be patient. ask questions and welcome to the forum.


----------



## drof6554 (May 17, 2009)

hello what is fowlr mean? i no i want fish but what can go with them? coral?


----------



## drof6554 (May 17, 2009)

what would be a good sump? and do i need a refrag tank? this is a glass tank i dont think i want to drill any holes in it?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

FOWLR = "fish only with live rock"

Being very honest here, not trying to be disrespectful.... it is very difficult to answer your questions because you haven't done much research. The questions are extremely basic and it is hard to even know where to begin with an answer. We need you to develop some basic level of understanding of marine systems so that we can engage in a dialog.

I would suggest that you begin using this forum by reading several of the threads on the "Pictures and Videos" area. This will give you an understanding of the basics of how to set up a tank.


----------



## drof6554 (May 17, 2009)

thankyou i will do that


----------

